# custom shower



## rob the plumber (Oct 21, 2011)

With the slow economy I have not done one of these in a while. It was nice to plumb something nice so I though id share. Thermostatic valve, 3 volume controls, 3 body sprays, rain head, hand held, steamer. The carpenters didn't plan for me, (2 joists on the center of toilets) so I kinda headered off the studs to fit my junk.

And yes I put nail plates on...


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice job, it's good to see copper.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## Mxz--700 (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice! AND Professional!! Not even one sharkbite!!! GREAT WORK!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

rob the plumber said:


> ....so I kinda headered off the studs to fit my junk.


:laughing:

Nice work on the copper!:yes:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice clean work. Just one niggling criticism, though; The tee on the body spray manifold should have been placed in the center of the loop that doesn't have body sprays for more even distribution.


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 21, 2011)

Ahh, good idea. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks sharp!

Copper in the shower is the way to go! must of been an expensive project once you add up all those r/i and finish kits!


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 21, 2011)

It took me 3 hours. My copper work is not nearly as efficient now with the tidal wave of pex. I think the boss still made money though. I have not plumbed a big custom home in a couple years now. I really miss it.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice, neat work...:thumbup:


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

rob the plumber said:


> It took me 3 hours. My copper work is not nearly as efficient now with the tidal wave of pex. I think the boss still made money though. I have not plumbed a big custom home in a couple years now. I really miss it.


Yeah if the budget is there, its great. But as we all know new construction isn't that common of a place to have a big budget.

Recently did a house with all cast drainage to reduce noise. Got a call from the boss to inform me it was all time and material........the two best words in the plumbers dictionary.....


----------



## WaterBoy (Mar 4, 2010)

Thats some good work broooooooooooo!


----------



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

billy_awesome said:


> Yeah if the budget is there, its great. But as we all know new construction isn't that common of a place to have a big budget.
> 
> Recently did a house with all cast drainage to reduce noise. Got a call from the boss to inform me it was all time and material........the two best words in the plumbers dictionary.....


 Time in material doesn't equal profit though usually what was your hourly rate charged ?


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 21, 2011)

Time and material is great. $80 an hour is good money in my opinion. That should be about $30 an hour company profit right?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

rob the plumber said:


> Time and material is great. $80 an hour is good money in my opinion. That should be about $30 an hour company profit right?


:laughing:

Maybe...if the side-jobber doesn't quit his day job.


----------



## Paulplumb (Jan 2, 2012)

I agree, nice tidy work. Trouble is nobody wants to pay for a proper copper job. Some guys round here use pex for everything including the radiator feeds. The customer invariably goes for the cheapest quote, they dont care about workmanship.


----------



## Golddog111 (Jan 3, 2012)

I pretty much only use copper, except in trailer parks and the ghetto!!!


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice clean work of a true craftsman. Good job.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

rob the plumber said:


> It took me 3 hours. My copper work is not nearly as efficient now with the tidal wave of pex. I think the boss still made money though. I have not plumbed a big custom home in a couple years now. I really miss it.



I gotta say; if you did that start to finish in 3 hours you did well. Very well.

No boss is going to price that as a posi-temp rough in.

Nice clean job.


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks very much for the compliments.


----------

